# UMC 39" tv Problem



## Big-Rich

Hi, Can any one please shed any light on my problem, When I switch the tv on it says DO NOT POWER OFF and under that SCAN it scans upto 100% then scans again upto 100% and again and again does not stop scanning... But some times the tv comes on ok if you switch it of and on several times. ITS A UMC 39/63G-GB-3B-FTCU-uk Model..... THANKS in advance Rich


----------



## etaf

is it connected to the internet at all ?
or perhaps scanning for new channels?
but usually a firmware update with have the message to not power off
or and over the air update


----------



## Big-Rich

Hi, No its not internet ready, its not channel updating if I leave it updating it just keeps updating upto 100% then starts updating again and again even if its left for hours and hours... it only updates software by usb... been on manufactures website but no updates, and they want £99.99 to mend it


----------



## etaf

can you download the firmware from the manufacturers website - put onto a USB and see if you can re-install the firmware 
issue would be if this fails the TV may become unusable


----------



## Big-Rich

Can't find the firmware on their website or on the net.. Thanks


----------



## etaf

shame, not sure what else to suggest
maybe in the menu theres a factory reset option


----------



## Jorgeaborges

Hello guys, have you found a solution for this UMC 39/63G-GB-3B-FTCU-uk ?
I've got the same problem!!!


----------



## avalonu4ever

you need to do a software update for your tv. I had the same problem. my tv is not connected to the internet so I did it with a usb stick.


----------



## avalonu4ever

avalonu4ever said:


> you need to do a software update for your tv. I had the same problem. my tv is not connected to the internet so I did it with a usb stick.


:nono: you don`t need a firmware update:nono:. you need a SOFTWARE UPDATE! :dance:


----------



## GOLDENBAR

:banghead:Can you post download location please?


avalonu4ever said:


> :nono: you don`t need a firmware update:nono:. you need a SOFTWARE UPDATE! :dance:


----------



## A2tehK

OK i have just managed to fix this issue with my own UMC 39" TV (i managed to get the software update by emailing UMC personally) but because i had seen on this forum that people were waiting on a fix and struggling i thought i'd be nice (because I'm BATMA.......*cough* a good person) and upload the update to my dropbox and post a direct link here for anyone who is still wanting the update ( https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r8ux0wnt08o3wjw/AACPdh9b22FmG6NeDf-ACuIZa?dl=0 ) its very easy to do the update too upload both the files to an empty flash drive, unplug the tv, insert drive, plug tv back in so that the standby light is on it will then flash repeatedly once the light goes solid again disconnect the flash drive and turn on! IF this DOESN'T fix this issue then the fault has prevented the update and the tv will need to be sent off for repair.

happy updating guys!


----------



## charlieinsuranc

Hi A2Tekh, just wanted to say a big THANK YOU for posting that. I have just come home from a really bad day at work, following a really awful morning, only to find my daughter's TV had broken, yet SOMETHING ELSE to sort out..... but due to your kindness in a matter of seconds her TV is now fixed and that is one less thing I have to worry about. A very big THANK YOU indeed to you and if you get this message and wish to post an email address linked to your PayPal account I will send you a fiver so you can have a pint on me!!


----------



## WereBo

For your personal privacy and security, I recommend you use our 'PM' function to send personal info like that. Simply click on the person's name on the left, then select 'Send a personal message to XXXX' - It's a sure system and the rest of the forum can't see it then :wink:


----------



## cossiejay

could I please have some help I have this tv I downloaded the software files and pu them on a blank stick I followed the instructions and now it wont even turn on does anyone know which is the epprom I can buy a new one for £21 but don't know where it is on the board


----------



## Sleiman

Hey! I also used the files provided in the Dropbox and my TV now just won't start.. The standby light does not light and there is no sound nor image... HELP!!! does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Sleiman

How did you solve your problem?? i have the same!


----------



## A2tehK

*******update*********(sorry for not replying sooner)************
after having to use the update a couple of times since i last posted my tv has too just died on me mid way through requesting the update D'x 
but as i mentioned in my first post that this isn't a 100% guaranteed fix (the manufacturer told me themselves that it would mean that the fault causing the tv to require the update is now preventing the update and essentially bricking your (read: my) tv....

sorry for any who have had the problem up to now (and hopefully it wont happen to those who haven't encountered it at all)


----------

